

Using statecharts for JavaScript applications - zubairov
http://zubairov.posterous.com/state-management-in-javascript-mvc-applicatio

======
etgryphon
Its not really a refactoring of the Ki framework. It is a completely different
underlaying architecture (much simpler). That allows for better async handling
and a smaller footprint.

